# visa 475



## Michelle_S (Jul 17, 2009)

*What are the prospects for 475 visa? your input please.*

Hi,

I know the questions that I am going to ask may sounds redundant, but I hope those who can contribute could help as I am one of those did not engage agent for application submission and have submitted 475 (sponsored by cousin in Adelaide) in Aug 2009 all by my own. 

Unsertand this is a temp visa, which i need to stay in SA for 2 years out of 3 years and I must work at least 12 months out of the 2 years stay. I can only apply for PR after 2nd year.

Questions:

1) Are the employers in SA open with the idea of employing who are on temp visa?

2) I read from somewhere that I would need to ask employer to sponsor after I am qualify to apply for PR? Does it mean that I have to be employed when I have stayed 2 years in SA before submitting my application? or how would it work.

3) I will be there with my husband and a 5 year old boy (hopefully visa is granted by then). Heard from an migration agent previously that SA government provide free education for children (except paying for some misc fees). Is that true?

4) How easy/difficult for a temp visa holder (475) to secure a housing loan or even car loan? Has any of 475 holder has manage to secure a loan, may be you could share your experience?

5) Is it advisable to buy a property there (FIRB approved) before migrating? Are we only restricted to buy appartment or we can buy landed as long as they are FIRB approved. 

6) PCC - Is it compulsary for all applicants to submit PCC? both my husband and I have stayed in both UK and Malaysia for more than 12 months before. Could we request it now and send to DIAC?

7) Medical report - I have made a mistake by getting whole family to do medical report shortly after launching the application. May I know what is the validity of the medical report? do we have to re-do the medical checkout?


8) Lastly, am I allow to switch form 475 to 176 visa if my 12 months of work experience (out of 24 months) is not from the same job but both are in SOL previously? (9 months as librarian and 3 months as IT professional) shen I submitted the application? consulted 1 agent before and was told that I must work i n the same job for 12 month if I want to get state sponsorship. is that right?

Thanks so much to all of you in advance.

regards,
Michelle


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi i am sarmi from nepal currently in student dependent visa 
i am civil engineer already asses by engineer australia for migration purpose 
i got state sponser from WA 
i had applied for visa 475 subclass in 12 may 2012 and havenot got any response 
my student dependent visa will end on march 15 march 2013 
my husband study will finished on end of june 2012 
so how long will it take me to get response from diac and if not get replied by end of june whatwould be the better option after june 
if i got the 475 visa i will be able to stay in sydney (currently in sydney NSW)
under 475 
when it will be activated after student visa or as soon as i got that 
i had lodge my application online for 475 
shall i have to submited my doc through post as well 
i will be so thank ful if some ome answer my thread 
thanks in advance


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Hope u will be assigned CO very soon, u have enough time for approval of ur 475 visa.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

I think u can stay in Sydney as far as ur student visa is valid and u have not activated ur 475 visa.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Have u been assigned TRN and the same u have intimated to WA-State ?


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Thanks kindly for your response Can I stay in Sydney after activation of 475 if yes then how long 
I have another query 
I lodge my application online is it necessary to sent my docs through post 
Plz help me if u guys are known


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

sarmi said:


> Thanks kindly for your response Can I stay in Sydney after activation of 475 if yes then how long
> I have another query
> I lodge my application online is it necessary to sent my docs through post
> Plz help me if u guys are known


For an online application all docs are uploaded...no need to send them by post...

well u can stay in sydney but remember that 475 has conditions
1. Stay in regional area for 2 years( in ur case WA's)
2. work for 1 year atleast during this staty in regional area.

if u stay long in Sydney u will make it difficult for u to meet these obligations.


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

gillofrompk said:


> For an online application all docs are uploaded...no need to send them by post...
> 
> well u can stay in sydney but remember that 475 has conditions
> 1. Stay in regional area for 2 years( in ur case WA's)
> ...


Hi , 

I was recently granted 475 visa (Victoria) and currently in melbourne .
I have one question related to work obligation of 1 yr . I am currently having tough time getting job in my profile . Can i work in some other job ?.

Does that 1 year work obligation says i need to work only in the nominated occupation? . Please advice .


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

imrancrest said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I was recently granted 475 visa (Victoria) and currently in melbourne .
> I have one question related to work obligation of 1 yr . I am currently having tough time getting job in my profile . Can i work in some other job ?.
> ...


Hi imrancrest,
I don't know the answer but I wanted to ask you- are you saying getting an ICT job in Melbourne is turning out to be tough for you? Are the jobs available less?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi imrancrest,
> I don't know the answer but I wanted to ask you- are you saying getting an ICT job in Melbourne is turning out to be tough for you? Are the jobs available less?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Its been 10 days im here and havent got any actual interview calls . Currently the market is in bad shape and less no of jobs thats what people said. I guess its just matter of time to get one.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

imrancrest said:


> Its been 10 days im here and havent got any actual interview calls . Currently the market is in bad shape and less no of jobs thats what people said. I guess its just matter of time to get one.


That's not a good news. Keep us posted. Also, normally I hear that one has to wait for close to 2 months for a job.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

imrancrest said:


> Its been 10 days im here and havent got any actual interview calls . Currently the market is in bad shape and less no of jobs thats what people said. I guess its just matter of time to get one.


Its not necessary to get job in ur profession. u can do any work including self-work. the only thing is that u shud be working 35 hrs a week to call it a work day.

More over keep searching job.,... ppl take 2-3 months to get their field job.. prepare ur CV as per the Job advertised . whch means every cv will be different then prvs job cv...this will help


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi every one according to diac website by 31 may 2012 CO will assign for state and regional sponser but I had applied on 12 may 2012 I havenot ask for any medical and Pcc if someone has similar case can u share with me plz I applied for 475 WA


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

sarmi said:


> Hi every one according to diac website by 31 may 2012 CO will assign for state and regional sponser but I had applied on 12 may 2012 I havenot ask for any medical and Pcc if someone has similar case can u share with me plz I applied for 475 WA


That is for People who are in Cat-5 SS waiting since 2009 & still not assigned any CO.

I believe u r Cat-3 WA SS 475, which is usually 4weeks from Application date.


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Will anyone tell me that is there any chance that visa won't successful after medical and Pcc 
How long does visa grant will take after medical and Pcc talking about WA SS 475 visa 
Will someone share your feelings plzzzzzzz


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

sarmi said:


> Will anyone tell me that is there any chance that visa won't successful after medical and Pcc
> How long does visa grant will take after medical and Pcc talking about WA SS 475 visa
> Will someone share your feelings plzzzzzzz



If your Med & PCC was requested by CO and case is not sent for further Checks, Grant can come anytime after u complete submission of MED & PCC. Generally Online is faster

Cheers!


----------



## arvinalcasid (Apr 13, 2012)

Il be moving to Melbourne on the 29th of June. Im assessed as engineering trchnologist but I have 6years food manufacturing experience as production engineer here in Philippines. Are there many food processing plants in melbourne?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi guys I did my medical and Pcc now how long it take for visa grant 
Is there a chances of getting civil engineering job in southwest Kimberley and pilbara as I had applied for 475 SS I need to stay in these place and do 1 year full time work is it possible to get engineering job in this place what about the salary I am 5 yrs experience female civil engineer specialized in civil estimating works 
Can someone help me plz ?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi forum 

I am waiting for my EA result in coming days and just got my ILETS result ,unfortunately did not score 7 each 

I am having 55 points ( off-course with + skill assessment ) 

Now my question to all seniors out here is ,will I be eligible to apply 475 visa in coming skill select rule without 7 each in ILETS ???

If yes ,which state/reason should I choose as I am mechanical engineer with 5 yrs of plant maintenance exp. 

Thanks in advance for reply


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi guys I did my medical and Pcc now how long it take for visa grant 
Is there a chances of getting civil engineering job in southwest Kimberley and pilbara as I had applied for 475 SS I need to stay in these place and do 1 year full time work is it possible to get engineering job in this place what about the salary I am 5 yrs experience female civil engineer specialized in civil estimating works 
Can someone help me plz ?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

sarmi said:


> Hi guys I did my medical and Pcc now how long it take for visa grant
> Is there a chances of getting civil engineering job in southwest Kimberley and pilbara as I had applied for 475 SS I need to stay in these place and do 1 year full time work is it possible to get engineering job in this place what about the salary I am 5 yrs experience female civil engineer specialized in civil estimating works
> Can someone help me plz ?


Hi sarmi

I think it's very difficult to say that whether you would get a job immediately or have to wait for sometime .I guess ,when you will land there than only you could figure it out actual job scenario but I hope competition in regional area would be lesser as compared to cities so you may have brighter chance to get a decent job

And back to my question about 475 ,can you tell me your timelines ,ILETS eligibility etc

I am mechanical engineer and also looking forward to apply this visa as I didnot have 7 each in ILETS Although ,I have 55 points ( waiting for my EA result)


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi guys I had approved 475 visa today but my agent said I have to go out of country and get in b4 june bcaz I am in Australia and applied offshore how it will be like that so confuse ?????


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes Sarmi, it is a requirement that you should not be in Australia at the time of VISA approval, so have a tour outside like Fiji etc.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

sarmi said:


> Hi guys I had approved 475 visa today but my agent said I have to go out of country and get in b4 june bcaz I am in Australia and applied offshore how it will be like that so confuse ?????



Bcoz - u applied off-shore VISA (475), so u need to go out then get back in again. Easiest could be fly out to NZ (see is possible), inform your CO (thru agent) before u leave.


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Ya I know but necessary to go b4 July I had my student visa until march 2013 ????


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Sorry not july june Ya I know but necessary to go b4 June I had my student visa until march 2013 ????


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

sarmi said:


> Sorry not july june Ya I know but necessary to go b4 June I had my student visa until march 2013 ????


Please have a look @ your 475 *VISA Conditions *& *Initial entry requirements*. Its important that u understand those clearly. You agent should be able to clarify when u should arrange transition based on those.

If u start 475 (TR) late, those might have impact on how/when u will fullfill conditions set out there for your pathway to PR later. And initial entry requirements is important for 475 validation. Your current 573/574 will cease to exist once u get 475 activated. 

cheers!


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

hahamed said:


> Please have a look @ your 475 VISA Conditions & Initial entry requirements. Its important that u understand those clearly. You agent should be able to clarify when u should arrange transition based on those.
> 
> If u start 475 (TR) late, those might have impact on how/when u will fullfill conditions set out there for your pathway to PR later. And initial entry requirements is important for 475 validation. Your current 573/574 will cease to exist once u get 475 activated.
> 
> cheers!


Thanks for yr kind information was so useful 
If u know which country is very easy to go out and back in Australia for visa label so that I don't have to apply visa b4 i leave like singapore that I can get visa in airport can u help me a bit 
Thanks


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

sarmi said:


> Thanks for yr kind information was so useful
> If u know which country is very easy to go out and back in Australia for visa label so that I don't have to apply visa b4 i leave like singapore that I can get visa in airport can u help me a bit
> Thanks


Because I am in student visa in Australia


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

sarmi said:


> Thanks for yr kind information was so useful
> If u know which country is very easy to go out and back in Australia for visa label so that I don't have to apply visa b4 i leave like singapore that I can get visa in airport can u help me a bit
> Thanks


Why not Newzeland.


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi finally ticketing is done and planning to come in WA around november don't know where and how to reside being on 475 visa and being civil engineer what u guys reckon which regional place would suit for me according to my profession


----------



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

sarmi said:


> Hi finally ticketing is done and planning to come in WA around november don't know where and how to reside being on 475 visa and being civil engineer what u guys reckon which regional place would suit for me according to my profession


Dear Sarmi,

All the Best for your future...Please keep us posted of ur developments when you come back and start Job hunting....b'cos there are several Civil Engineers like me who would like to get updates of the Job market there....especially from a Civil Engineer

Cool


----------



## prasad_nambiar (Aug 9, 2012)

sarmi said:


> Hi finally ticketing is done and planning to come in WA around november don't know where and how to reside being on 475 visa and being civil engineer what u guys reckon which regional place would suit for me according to my profession


Hi Sarmi, i hope you have settled now in Pilbara. Wanted to take some update from you on howz the place, have you got a job/house?
I am planning to move with my wife and kid in December/January and my wife is in similar profession as yours (civil engineering). 
Waiting eagerly for an update from you.


----------



## sarmi (May 27, 2012)

Hi I was on studentvisa b4 a month ago 10 July my 475 visa is activated to regional western Australia but I am still in Sydney how long can I stay in sydney now plz will someone helpe ???????????$?$?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sarmi said:


> Hi I was on studentvisa b4 a month ago 10 July my 475 visa is activated to regional western Australia but I am still in Sydney how long can I stay in sydney now plz will someone helpe ???????????$?$?


check conditions in your 475 Grant, sometimes they include additional conditions for cases moving from 57x to 475


----------



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

Anybody here with the Relative Sponsored 475 Visa?


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Michelle_S,
I can see this is an old post and unfortunately no one has replied you.
I am in same situation now. Can you please guide me with below questions.
I hope you hear from you.
Thanks,
Aj


Michelle_S said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know the questions that I am going to ask may sounds redundant, but I hope those who can contribute could help as I am one of those did not engage agent for application submission and have submitted 475 (sponsored by cousin in Adelaide) in Aug 2009 all by my own.
> 
> ...


----------

